# Grooming SOS ... dried slug slime



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh man, why do these things happen to me???? Marley was "helping" me harvest the beans. Underneath some of the big leaves there were some big juicy, slimy slugs and I think he stuck his nose on one and then proceeded on to sticking it into the dirt. I thought it was just dirt, but that stuff is like super glue now.....is there any thing that I can do? I tried warm water, but not only did he fight me like there was no tomorrow, but it also didn't help one bit....

I am attaching some visuals...urgh

Alexa


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh no! I have no idea what you can do, but I hope you find a solution fast. That looks nasty.

One of my girls just started to start hunting snails for snacks, but thankfully, that was a very short-lived folly of hers. I will see if I can find any info for you because I know I would be frustrated if I were you!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

YUCK!!!!!
You are just going to have to get another pair of hands and wash it off. Otherwise, you will probably end up cutting if off.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys love to rub in slugs. I just use a baby wipe or wash them with shampoo. Slug parts are brutal to get off!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I found two online solutions, but I am not sure the first one is safe. 
1. Boraxo (hand soap), but that may not be good close to his mouth.
2. White vinegar and warm water.

You cannot cut slug slime with water. The purpose of the slime is to keep the slug/snail hydrated.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh man!! I really hope my pups do not discover slugs. Gross.uke: 

That was nice of you Kimberly to try & find a solution for Alexa. Hope it works!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Thank you so much!!!...I will try the vinegar when he wakes up from his nap ...I guess all the slug hunting wore him out <g>

Alexa


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What about rubbing peanut butter into it? Marley will like the taste and the oil in the peanut butter might help loosen it up.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Poor baby!

I found this site:

http://blog.wired.com/geekdad/2007/07/fyi-slug-slime-.html

down further on the page there was a post that said:

trick I just discovered out of need is to put table salt on your hands. Pour on as much as will stick, and rub you hands together well, and then wash normally. The slime comes right off.

Hope you find something - let us know and we will keep looking for you.

Marie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh - I just had a duh:brick: moment!! My guys come in with their noses black like that too, and I just assumed they were digging in the dirt - I never thought that they were going after slugs!!! Now I know why it was always so hard to get off & smelled so bad!! I just used regular shampoo to get it off, but it took a long time.
Laurie


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh my goodness, poor Marley! Alexa, lets us know what you find to remove it.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ouch, as children my mom always used salt when we stepped on one. Good luck.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I did a little cleaning with wipes, too, when we first came in, which took all the surface gunk off. I am not sure what super duper cleaning stuff he has on his tongue...but he must have been bothered by the goop, too, so I think he somehow managed to lick most of it off by running his tongue over the nose again and again and again....by the time he woke up and I was done with dinner it was almost gone and the bit that was still left last night was gone this morning...I am hoping this won't happen again, but I will bookmark this thread just in case...there are lots and lots of slugs here in WA....

Thanks again for all the help!!

Alexa


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Alexa,

I'm so glad to hear the "gunk" is off of him. I had a similiar situation w/Shadow once. I gave her some NutriCal and it got into the hair on the side of her mouth, I didn't notice it was there until it was "rock hard". I wound up having to cut it off. Doesn't appear as though that would have been an option for little Marley.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Eww I had no idea that slugs had slime that doesn't come off. We don't have many in our area, thankfully. I do know that when we accidentally walked the girls in an area of leaves fallen from a liquid amber tree I used baby powder to coat the sticky areas and then brushed it out. It helped eliminate the stickiness and allowed the comb to go through. Then they got a foot bath using shampoo and conditioner.

Susan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Susan, using baby powder was a smart idea. I can't stand those liquid amber trees because they are so drippy. On a hot day, as you are driving down the road, you can see exactly where the trees are just by looking at the dark spots from all their sap on the asphalt. You don't even need to look up at the leaves.

Alexa, I'm glad it all worked out without any effort on your part.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

It was awful. We were stopping to grab a drink on the way home from San Diego and saw a beautiful lawn with a few leaves laying around. Perfect spot to let the dogs go potty until I realized the leaves were sticking to the dogs' coats. Yikes!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh! That was just this past week from your San Diego trip? Bummer! I hope they didn't track it into your RV.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Try something Oily to remove it. Remember when you would get gum in your hair as a kid? If not then ask someone who has.....:biggrin1: Use perhaps some peanut butter or something that will loosen the hair.

Derek


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

O my Gosh!!! I thought I had heard everything...but...that was a new one!! I hope is comes out, if not it is just hair and should grow back...(unless you plan on showing him, then o goodness, good luck).

Erin


----------

